# AI fitting a Pro-Angler grab rail?



## jmc

Hi AI users,

Does anyone know what Pro-Angler grab rail will fit the back of the AI. I have seen it in photos but want to know which grab rail will fit...sits just in front of the rear hatch...which grab rail will fit... from a 12 or 14 Pro-Angler?

Thanks!

Jim


----------

